# James May's new old pub (video tour)



## Feldon (26/10/20)

James May has bought a half share in an old pub in Wiltshire and gives a five minute video tour during its refit.

Quite funny in parts. He talks about the long term decline of pubs in the UK, the unfair excise on pub beer vs supermarket beer, and the effects of COVID on pubs.

I know its UK and not here in Australia, but many considerations on refitting a pub would be common to both places. And its interesting for anyone who harbours secret dreams of one day becoming a publican to see and hear how someone else thinks about it.


----------



## kadmium (26/10/20)

That was quite a good little video, but it makes me sad that I can't visit a pub for probably the next few months. 10 people per pub? They will be booked out til christmas next year!


----------



## philrob (26/10/20)

Good luck to James. I guess he can probably afford to run this at a loss. I don't think he is short of a quid or two.
I had a 6 weeks trip booked from late May to early July this year. 5 weeks UK, 1 week Netherlands. Was really looking forward to drinking all those real ales in typical UK pubs. Alas, Rona took care of that one. Don't know if it will ever happen now.
Lucky that 6 years ago I spent a month in Europe by myself, and the best part of a week sloshing around the Düsseldorf Altstadt, drinking their fabulous Altbier.


----------



## beergee (27/10/20)

Yeah, I was supposed to go to Northern Italy at the beginning of May and travel around for 4 weeks sampling everything edible and drinkable with Mrs Beergee and another 2 couples.

Guess where the first 'Rona hotspot was? 

Ah well. First world problems as they say.


----------



## S.E (28/10/20)

philrob said:


> Good luck to James. I guess he can probably afford to run this at a loss. I don't think he is short of a quid or two.


He may not be short of a quid or two but he doesn’t strike me as a fool. It was probably a bargain investment. They will give it a lick of paint and open for business. But if it continues to make a loss it will shut down again then apply for planning permission to convert to residential.


----------

